# Westminster 2022



## dogfaeries (Feb 22, 2010)

Breed judging just wrapped up for GSDs

River (GV GCHG CH Gem-N-I River Of Urloved CGC) shown by Lennie Brown went Best of Breed. 
Best Opposite to CH Kaleef's Mercedes, shown by Kent Boyles

Select dog to CH The Windfall’s Comeback Kid
Select bitch to GCHG CH Hollow Hill’s Stelle River

Excited about mr River going BOB! My best friend has an 8 month old puppy by him. 

Screenshots off my iPad, of River, while I was watching the judging. Links the breed judging will be up later.


----------



## dogma13 (Mar 8, 2014)

Wow! River is stunning. Heavy boned and really masculine


----------



## AKD (Jul 18, 2020)

Looks really good. Also how does one blow out a coat like that ? .. looks so nice !


----------



## dogfaeries (Feb 22, 2010)

AOM (Award of Merit)

GCH CH Mickena’s Ghost of Christmas Yet to Come 

GCHB CH Mardan’s My Heart Will Go On at Bedroc RN DJ DN CHC TKN


----------



## dogfaeries (Feb 22, 2010)

AKD said:


> Looks really good. Also how does one blow out a coat like that ? .. looks so nice !


A really good blow dryer, lol!


----------



## AKD (Jul 18, 2020)

dogfaeries said:


> A really good blow dryer, lol!


I have one of those .. I guess I don't have the required skills. Not surprising.


----------



## CEMC (May 2, 2020)

That is a very pretty dog.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

dogfaeries said:


> Select bitch to GCHG CH Hollow Hill’s Stelle River


STEELE River. I helped named her. She's a rockstar with a Cinderella story. <3


----------



## dogma13 (Mar 8, 2014)

Jax08 said:


> STEELE River. I helped named her. She's a rockstar with a Cinderella story. <3


Tell us the story! EDIT:Never mind,it's not an appropriate story for public posting. She's an amazing dog for sure though


----------



## dogfaeries (Feb 22, 2010)

Jax08 said:


> STEELE River. I helped named her. She's a rockstar with a Cinderella story. QUOTE]
> 
> 
> 
> > She’s lovely!


----------



## dogfaeries (Feb 22, 2010)

So the video of GSD judging is up 






German Shepherd Dogs | Breed Judging 2022







www.westminsterkennelclub.org





This is the entry, so you know who you’re looking at:






Breed results







www.westminsterkennelclub.org


----------



## WNGD (Jan 15, 2005)

Beautiful dogs.
But why do the handlers look like they've never run with those dogs a day in their lives?


----------



## Sunsilver (Apr 8, 2014)

Please tell me that's NOT Jimmy Moses handling him in this photo!!   
If so, when did he get so OLD?






Gem-N-I River of UrLoved


Pedigree information about the German Shepherd Dog Gem-N-I River of UrLoved




www.pedigreedatabase.com





I knew he must have quite a bit of Dallas in his ped the moment I saw his photo! Yup, line bred 4,4-5-4.


----------



## Fodder (Oct 21, 2007)

AKD said:


> I have one of those .. I guess I don't have the required skills. Not surprising.


…or Trin just doesn’t have the coat for that look. He’s a showline afterall 😉 My first females coat was pretty tight, i’d never be able to achieve these results.


----------



## Sunsilver (Apr 8, 2014)

Oh yes, the difference in the coats between my showline and working line female were like night and day! Star (showline) had SO much more undercoat than Eska!


----------



## Fodder (Oct 21, 2007)

WNGD said:


> Beautiful dogs.
> But why do the handlers look like they've never run with those dogs a day in their lives?


bc anyone who matters to them is looking at the dog 😉


----------



## AKD (Jul 18, 2020)

Fodder said:


> …or Trin just doesn’t have the coat for that look. He’s a showline afterall 😉 My first females coat was pretty tight, i’d never be able to achieve these results.


I think that is the case .. I need to save all the shedded hair and build a coat


----------



## dogfaeries (Feb 22, 2010)

Sunsilver said:


> Please tell me that's NOT Jimmy Moses handling him in this photo!!
> If so, when did he get so OLD?
> 
> 
> ...



No, that’s not Jimmy in the photo, LOL. THIS is Jimmy. And yes he’s getting older.


----------



## HollandN (Aug 12, 2020)

We are all getting old I am curious about the story…oh well Congrats!


----------



## peachygeorgia (Oct 5, 2021)

what a beautiful dog


----------



## Sunsilver (Apr 8, 2014)

HollandN said:


> We are all getting old I am curious about the story…oh well Congrats!


Story? I don't see where anyone mentioned a story. If you're asking about Jimmy, he's been showing dogs since he was a kid. He finished his first champion GSD at age 13. He also handled the first GSD to ever take BIS at Westminister, Covy-Tucker Hill's Manhattan, and now is mainly a breeder and a judge. Covy Tucker Hill German Shepherd Breeders - BIS Ch. Covy-Tucker Hill's Manhattan ROM OFA.


----------



## Hopps (Dec 5, 2021)

Sunsilver said:


> Story? I don't see where anyone mentioned a story. If you're asking about Jimmy, he's been showing dogs since he was a kid. He finished his first champion GSD at age 13. He also handled the first GSD to ever take BIS at Westminister, Covy-Tucker Hill's Manhattan, and now is mainly a breeder and a judge. Covy Tucker Hill German Shepherd Breeders - BIS Ch. Covy-Tucker Hill's Manhattan ROM OFA.


I've been looking into this kennel. I heard they're wonderful people and they're less than 3 hours away!

I really love the names of these show dogs. They look fanstastic. I need to show Fern later


----------



## Sunsilver (Apr 8, 2014)

Hopps, are you referring to Covy-Tucker Hill or Jimmy's kennel, Kaleef?


----------



## Hopps (Dec 5, 2021)

Sunsilver said:


> Hopps, are you referring to Covy-Tucker Hill or Jimmy's kennel, Kaleef?


Covy-Tucker Hill! I really like their dogs, very pretty!


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

dogfaeries said:


> She’s lovely!


She really is lovely. She's currently #1 female in the country.


----------



## ksotto333 (Aug 3, 2011)

Just watched River win the Herding group. How cool is that!


----------



## dogfaeries (Feb 22, 2010)

I may have screamed really loud, lol.


----------



## dogfaeries (Feb 22, 2010)

My best friend’s River puppy. He’s pretty spectacular (and wild, lol)


----------



## ksotto333 (Aug 3, 2011)

dogfaeries said:


> My best friend’s River puppy. He’s pretty spectacular (and wild, lol)


I love his face, ♥


----------



## Hopps (Dec 5, 2021)

@dogfaeries Sorry if this is kind of a dumb question. How do people pick the appropriate handler for their dog? Do people stick to handlers they worked with before or do things change last minute as well? The dogs seem quite unfazed by both the judges and handlers.


----------



## dogfaeries (Feb 22, 2010)

Owners will find a handler that knows how to present the breed. A handler that they have a good rapport with and that they trust. Lennie Brown has shown some of the top GSDs over the years. He’s good. Really good. 

A seasoned show dog won’t skip a beat at a big crazy show. My girl Scarlet LOVES dog shows.


----------



## dogfaeries (Feb 22, 2010)

And yes, sometimes a dog will find a new handler, for a variety of reasons. My current handler is not my original one! (She stopped showing GSDs, and just shows smaller dogs now). I really like both the handlers I’ve had, and they both finished a dog for me.


----------



## Hopps (Dec 5, 2021)

dogfaeries said:


> And yes, sometimes a dog will find a new handler, for a variety of reasons. My current handler is not my original one! (She stopped showing GSDs, and just shows smaller dogs now). I really like both the handlers I’ve had, and they both finished a dog for me.


What happened to Nora? I remember reading that she was having stranger danger issues, hopefully, she's coming along? I love seeing these dogs in the show ring. They remind me of runway models, surrounded by chaos but always looks fierce.


----------



## dogfaeries (Feb 22, 2010)

Hopps said:


> What happened to Nora? I remember reading that she was having stranger danger issues, hopefully, she's coming along? I love seeing these dogs in the show ring. They remind me of runway models, surrounded by chaos but always looks fierce.



Well, the brown dog is taking an indefinite break. She’s been to a behaviorist several times, and has also been worked extensively by a local handler and a couple of juniors in handling classes. Everyone oooohs and aaaahs over her because the dog is stunning, but she is just not having strangers touch her. Everyone has tried everything they can think of, but to no avail. I love her dearly, and she’s a lovely pet, but not letting a judge examine you is kind of a deal breaker. General consensus is she’s a very soft dog. Environmentally she’s great. She can stand next to strangers, She doesn’t bark at strangers. She turns into a pretzel if anyone tries to touch her. So frustrating. By comparison, all my other dogs have loved being in shows, especially Scarlet. I’m at a loss.


----------



## Hopps (Dec 5, 2021)

dogfaeries said:


> Well, the brown dog is taking an indefinite break. She’s been to a behaviorist several times, and has also been worked extensively by a local handler and a couple of juniors in handling classes. Everyone oooohs and aaaahs over her because the dog is stunning, but she is just not having strangers touch her. Everyone has tried everything they can think of, but to no avail. I love her dearly, and she’s a lovely pet, but not letting a judge examine you is kind of a deal breaker. General consensus is she’s a very soft dog. Environmentally she’s great. She can stand next to strangers, She doesn’t bark at strangers. She turns into a pretzel if anyone tries to touch her. So frustrating. By comparison, all my other dogs have loved being in shows, especially Scarlet. I’m at a loss.


Oh wow I didn't expect that from such a spicy pup! I guess she will be the elusive beauty, look but no touch! You've been bestowed with the privilege of giving her pats. I'm sure she's a head-turner when you meander through the streets


----------



## dogfaeries (Feb 22, 2010)

Hopps said:


> Oh wow I didn't expect that from such a spicy pup! I guess she will be the elusive beauty, look but no touch! You've been bestowed with the privilege of giving her pats. I'm sure she's a head-turner when you meander through the streets


If the darn dog didn’t have her brain on fire, she’d already be a champion. She’ll be 2 in September.


----------



## WNGD (Jan 15, 2005)

I love a dog that doesn't like being handled by strangers, send her to me for a Summer vacation!


----------



## dogma13 (Mar 8, 2014)

@dogfaeries Samson is the same. We practiced and practiced at class, even hanging out with other classes where unfamiliar people would volunteer to do the "stand for exam". But when he needed to stand for a judge for five seconds - nope. As soon as their hand reached toward him he would step out of reach


----------



## dogfaeries (Feb 22, 2010)

dogma13 said:


> @dogfaeries Samson is the same. We practiced and practiced at class, even hanging out with other classes where unfamiliar people would volunteer to do the "stand for exam". But when he needed to stand for a judge for five seconds - nope. As soon as their hand reached toward him he would step out of reach


Frustrating! 

Nora will run around the ring, and she’ll stack. She just wants the judges to stay in their lane, lol. She’s going to be the death of me.


----------



## Hopps (Dec 5, 2021)

dogfaeries said:


> If the darn dog didn’t have her brain on fire, she’d already be a champion. She’ll be 2 in September.


😭 She looks like she glides with the wind. When Fern bonded with our family she started having weird problems with strangers. We can be at a local baseball game with strangers bumping into her, airhorns, screaming, dogs barking and she's totally fine. When they want to pet her she immediately goes into heel position and looks thoroughly disgusted. Such weirdos!


----------



## Sunsilver (Apr 8, 2014)

Star's mom was from the Imp-Cen kennel. Christi has this awesome looking bitch that just got her championship!
Imp-Cen's Center Stage


----------



## dogfaeries (Feb 22, 2010)

Well, Best in Show is later tonight. Fingers crossed!


----------



## dogfaeries (Feb 22, 2010)

Best in Show, coming up next! 

Groups winners are:

Bloodhound
Maltese
Frenchie
GSD
English Setter
Samoyed
Lakeland terrier


----------



## NadDog24 (May 14, 2020)

Fingers crossed River wins!


----------



## dogfaeries (Feb 22, 2010)

Disappointed that River didn’t win it all, but so proud of his Herding Group win. That Bloodhound was really really nice.


----------



## Sunsilver (Apr 8, 2014)

That's a first time a bloodhound has ever won Best in Show at Westminster! I follow a bloodhound breeder on FB, and needless to say, she is over the moon!


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

I never knew the wrinkles served a purpose!


----------



## WNGD (Jan 15, 2005)

Hopps said:


> 😭 She looks like she glides with the wind. When Fern bonded with our family she started having weird problems with strangers. We can be at a local baseball game with strangers bumping into her, airhorns, screaming, dogs barking and she's totally fine. When they want to pet her she immediately goes into heel position and looks thoroughly disgusted. Such weirdos!


Ummmm hello, breed standard.


----------



## dogfaeries (Feb 22, 2010)

WNGD said:


> Ummmm hello, breed standard.


Fighting hard against that “suspicious of strangers” thing with this one. I don’t need them to be her best friend, just hold still for 15 seconds. Honestly there’s fear in there, so not a good thing. Not hackling or growling, but the avoidance is extreme.


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

I don’t want people to pet my dogs, any more than I would want them to hug my kids.


----------



## dogfaeries (Feb 22, 2010)

I’m sure the vet would prefer to be able to exam this dog without it being a major production. I know I would.


----------



## WNGD (Jan 15, 2005)

Harley is neutral to strangers outside except for one old(er) lady who I meet walking many mornings. She's my non-dog-owning inspiration as she hasn't missed her daily walk (45 minutes?) in decades, even after recently losing her long time walking partner. I always have time for her and Harley does too.

Rogan is neutral to strangers but alerts to dogs. He will actively avoid being pet by people he doesn't know and I'm great with that.

Both were fine at the vet (total stranger) last week.

I kinda cringe when I see so many people blaming dog issues on COVID and the inability to "socialize" them though. Rogan is pretty much the least socialized dog I know. I have no idea where he lands on the hardness scale but he's a very serious dog until he accepts you. He has met a ton of contractors as we do a major renovation/addition, scares the crap out of them in the driveway but fine when they're accepted inside. Definition of aloof then.


----------



## Fodder (Oct 21, 2007)

Sunflowers said:


> I don’t want people to pet my dogs, any more than I would want them to hug my kids.


try having a curly haired nephew….ppl would ask to pet him [his hair] too 🙄. it really started to bug me when he was of the age to speak up for himself and they’d still ask the adult.


----------



## dogma13 (Mar 8, 2014)

Fodder said:


> try having a curly haired nephew….ppl would ask to pet him [his hair] too 🙄. it really started to bug me when he was of the age to speak up for himself and they’d still ask the adult.


Lol!I'm reminded of when my son was very young and he would get buzz cuts at the beginning of summer. Everyone wanted to rub his bristley head


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

WNGD said:


> I love a dog that doesn't like being handled by strangers, send her to me for a Summer vacation!


I’ll take winter.


----------

